# Some RPG is being made with Japanese furries in mind. Hooray, I guess.



## Riptor (Sep 20, 2010)

Furries Get Their Own RPG: Solatorobo | Sankaku Complex

Yeah, apparently this one Japanese company, Cyberconnect 2 (they made some Naruto games and this incredibly awesome PS1 game called Silent Bomber) is making an RPG specifically for kemono fans, which is basically the Japanese equivalent of the furry fandom, if you don't know what that is.



> Furries will be delighted to learn that upcoming RPG â€œSolatoroboâ€ has apparently been designed exclusively with them in mind.
> Supposedly developers CyberConnect2 (best known for the .hack series and their outstanding Naruto games)  have acknowledged the title as â€œkemono-erâ€ friendly (the Japanese  equivalent to â€œfurry fandomâ€) â€“ certainly looking at the artwork it is  hard to come to any other conclusion.
> 
> The game itself is a standard action-RPG affair for the DS, with a  â€œkemonoâ€ setting, boasting anime segments by Madhouse and character  designs by Nobuteru YÅ«ki (best known for Escaflowne).


Honestly, this game looks pretty generic, and I'll be the first to tell you that furry characters don't automatically make good games. I'm seriously doubting its going to get any kind of English release, anyway. Still, I have to admit they have some good animation, and I figured some of you people would enjoy it.


----------



## Shico (Sep 20, 2010)

Had more fun reading the comments than the article...namely the part on anime fans admitting to liking any porn even furry but hate furries??? O____o
*cough


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 20, 2010)

Riptor said:


> I'm seriously doubting its going to get any kind of English release, anyway.


Yeah, probably not. I severely doubt that furries constitute a big enough market for the release of this to be justified. Who the hell knows, though. I think Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney saw an initial release of as low as 30,000 copies. Maybe this game will see something similar.

Either way though, if it's not a good game, I'm not going to jump all over it just because there are anthros in it (especially since there's only like a .1% chance they'll have a skunk >_>).


----------



## TwilightV (Sep 20, 2010)

Don't remember CyberConnect 2 for an orange glowy ninja! Remember them for .hack... 

Also, this is kind of old news. The game is the "spiritual successor" to the often forgotten PS1 game Tail Concerto (which of course is popular with furries).


----------



## Oovie (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeesh, no thank you!


----------



## Tycho (Sep 20, 2010)

...Meh.  Good games on DS are always welcome, furry or not.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Sep 20, 2010)

If they had less cat people... and if I had a Nintendo DS... and if the game got good reviews, I might have considered it. This kemono art stuff usually creeps me out though, it's just not my style. The dog in the first pic is cute, but barely. ...and the last dog pic too, woof... but the rest, not my thing. And I glanced at promo art for Tail Concerto, the main character dog cop looks cute but I don't care for anyone else. I might be able to if I had to play a whole game and get to know the characters better, but there'd still only be a select few whose looks I liked. Secret of Mana, I love that game, but just about the only character whose looks I like is Flammie the dragon. As well as some enemies like Howler and Kimono Bird and the upright fighting wolf. As for how the game would play... we've had many RPGs before and they're always an involved affair, I'd only be interested if it was lighter on the strategy and did something about the issue of level grinding (I don't mind grinding much, but EarthBound's where I got real tired of it).

Star Fox is the game that comes to mind where I instantly like the animal cast, but I've also gotten to know their personalities and it's to the point where I care about the characters more than the games. The cast looks decent in the games, but I really went wild for them in the American comics. But the Japanese comics, no, the style's just too anime for me. The secret to animal characters that I like may be to just give them a Western look. Or rather, non-Japanese look, as a "Western" look might mean giving them leather jackets and making them frown at every opportunity.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 20, 2010)

I dunno, it actually looks like it takes place in a pretty interesting setting. I can't really get much out of the story or gameplay based on what's shown there, but if it's any good, then hell, furry or not, gimme gimme gimme! These guys did .HACK, which while I haven't played personally I've seen in motion, and I was pretty impressed by the gameplay and story.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 20, 2010)

I would get this, but them people would be like "EW, WHY DID YOU GET THAT FURRY SMUT".

Yea...

Maybe I'll make my boyfriend get it.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 20, 2010)

Man, I remember when furry wasn't popular - especially during Tail Concerto era. Less stupid posting, less stupid comments, etc.


----------



## Zydala (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't usually like the muzzle thing - like with that main dog guy - but if it comes out over this way and it's decent I might give it a whirl.

I'm kind of just looking at it as a regular game though and not really a 'furry' game


----------



## Skittle (Sep 20, 2010)

.hack was the shit. Those games were so much win.

I don't care that this has furries, just hope it is as good as .hack was. Doubt it though.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 20, 2010)

Looks nifty. Let's hope it has actual good gameplay and story and gets released in the US.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 20, 2010)

Ug. Any game that's main selling point is 'it's got furries so furries will like it' probably isn't the best game in the world.

I mean what, all they have to do is make it with anthro people instead of regular people and there you go, game for furries. Focus on something else, I mean seriously.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 20, 2010)

Asswings said:


> I mean what, all they have to do is make it with anthro people instead of regular people and there you go, game for furries.


That kind of seems to be like what they're doing.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 20, 2010)

CyberConnect2 is making it. They made the .hack series, so I have high hopes for this furry game. (It better have music as good as .hack's was >:[ )


----------



## Asswings (Sep 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That kind of seems to be like what they're doing.



Exactly. And that's their main selling point. Instead of like... pointing at interesting gameplay or story, they're just going IT'S GOT MANIMALS


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 20, 2010)

Asswings said:


> Exactly. And that's their main selling point. Instead of like... pointing at interesting gameplay or story, they're just going IT'S GOT MANIMALS


 I don't see the developer doing that at all. Just this random site said that. The trailer for the game includes gameplay and introduces characters and stuff.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I don't see the developer doing that at all. Just this random site said that. The trailer for the game includes gameplay and introduces characters and stuff.



okay. derp derp derp.
I really didn't look farther than that site.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 20, 2010)

I think it's about time we got our OWN game, rather than calling some game "furry" because it makes some of us THINK it's for furries. But I guess we'll be stuck pretending some mainstream series like Star Fox is actually "furry".
And why do I sudden;y care about this? I haven't had a drop to drink!


----------



## Runefox (Sep 20, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I think it's about time we got our OWN game, rather than calling some game "furry" because it makes some of us THINK it's for furries.



Got some bad news for you...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 20, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Got some bad news for you...


 You don't need to say it; I already know the entertainment industry caters to only the mediocre-minded, bland-palated majority.
I mean, the Star Fox series is pretty lame IMO. Too cutesy, etc..
You'd think we could at least have an MMO or something (a more realistic idea)


----------



## Asswings (Sep 20, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I think it's about time we got our OWN game, rather than calling some game "furry" because it makes some of us THINK it's for furries. But I guess we'll be stuck pretending some mainstream series like Star Fox is actually "furry".
> And why do I sudden;y care about this? I haven't had a drop to drink!



So uh.

what would be different about it than like starfox.

I'm confused.

because the only thing that makes a game furry is the anthropomorphic characters

unless it's supposed to be about fat basement dwellers with social disorders that like to pretend they are animalpeople over the internet?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 20, 2010)

Like maybe decent-looking characters without fat fetus heads and horrible cheesy dialogue (not to mention voices that are annoying as hell)? And maybe the freedom to bleed and curse? And how about plot? I don't want cute and cuddly; I want some grit!
As for "fat basement dwellers"....speak for yourself.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 20, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Like maybe decent-looking characters without fat fetus heads and horrible cheesy dialogue (not to mention voices that are annoying as hell)? And maybe the freedom to bleed and curse? And how about plot? I don't want cute and cuddly; I want some grit!
> As for "fat basement dwellers"....speak for yourself.



Airforce has very very specific weight requirements, and Sgt Roy actually demands 10 pounds below that weight requirement, so your insult is null. :V

And I don't see why you can't just play normal games with those things.
Why does it HAVE to be furry?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 20, 2010)

Asswings said:


> Airforce has very very specific weight requirements, and Sgt Roy actually demands 10 pounds below that weight requirement, so your insult is null. :V
> 
> And I don't see why you can't just play normal games with those things.
> Why does it HAVE to be furry?


I do, and it _doesn't._ Where the fuck did THAT idea come from? I just mean that if they're going to do it at all, they should do it right.


----------



## Willow (Sep 20, 2010)

Might be a good game. Not that it being furry is going to make it any better though. 

Lol @ comments.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 20, 2010)

Riptor said:


> Furries Get Their Own RPG: Solatorobo | Sankaku Complex





FAF's rules said:


> By agreeing to these rules, you warrant that you will not post any messages/links that are sexually-oriented,


 Sankaku Complex has some hentai like ads.

Baaaaaaai, Riptor.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 20, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Sankaku Complex has some hentai like ads.
> 
> Baaaaaaai, Riptor.


 
He's not gonna get banned for that :/

Infracted for not saying NSFW, but no one gets banned because of that crap.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 20, 2010)

Molly said:


> He's not gonna get banned for that :/
> 
> Infracted for not saying NSFW, but no one gets banned because of that crap.


 Shhhhhhhh.


----------



## ZombieMoth (Sep 20, 2010)

That article is terrible, doesn't even talk much about the game itself nor does it even mention that there was a playable (french)demo at Japan Expo.

I suggest that anyone who wants to know about the game checks this article out instead since it actually tells you more than "rpg with furry".
http://www.1up.com/do/previewPage?cId=3181468


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 20, 2010)

It sounds really good. I hope it comes to the US.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 20, 2010)

[yt]GqS9XSMBSMA[/yt]


----------



## BlueEevee (Sep 20, 2010)

This will be one of the best RPG for the DS, after all they did with .hack every other DS RPG is going down and maybe even some consoles ones


----------



## Superscooter143 (Sep 20, 2010)

This is totally not fair. I don't even like the idea of a furry game let alone play it...

and a GOOD furry game? It looks great.. but it's a furry game....

And no English release?! But.. I don't even want to be caught playing this.

I'm at trouble deciding if I would get it..


----------



## Skittle (Sep 20, 2010)

That game looks totally legit.

Also, hot damn is that blonde dog hot.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Sep 20, 2010)

skittle said:


> That game looks totally legit.
> 
> *Also, hot damn is that blonde dog hot.*


 
See, this is why I'm worried about getting the game. D:


----------



## Blue Cup (Sep 20, 2010)

ZombieMoth said:


> That article is terrible, doesn't even talk much about the game itself nor does it even mention that there was a playable (french)demo at Japan Expo.


 
It also appeared on the OFLC ratings board in Australia, meaning that even if it doesn't get a domestic US release, those of us that speak English can atleast import it.

It's not actually an RPG, but an action-adventure title the likes of Mega Man Legends(which the setting and graphics bare a striking resemblance too)



Superscooter143 said:


> See, this is why I'm worried about getting the game. D:


 
Attractive female character + Play anywhere handheld = Public Erection?


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 20, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> [yt]GqS9XSMBSMA[/yt]


 

That music ; U ;

just like .hack..... WTF AIRSHIPS!!!!!!? I'm buying it if it comes to US :3


----------



## Superscooter143 (Sep 20, 2010)

Blue Cup said:


> It also appeared on the OFLC ratings board in Australia, meaning that even if it doesn't get a domestic US release, those of us that speak English can atleast import it.
> 
> It's not actually an RPG, but an action-adventure title the likes of Mega Man Legends(which the setting and graphics bare a striking resemblance too)
> 
> ...


 No, it's the fact it's an attractive ANIMAL female character = public erection.

Plus it seems too... cute to just be playing in public. Meh. I might not get it now because it's not an RPG.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 20, 2010)

It's perty and stuff.  Looks/sounds great.  Will wait for user reviews before buying, though.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 20, 2010)

Blue Cup said:


> It also appeared on the OFLC ratings board in Australia, meaning that even if it doesn't get a domestic US release, those of us that speak English can atleast import it.


 
It did? That sounds promising.

I don't much care for the fact that it's "furry", I like the art style and I enjoyed what little of .hack I played back in the day, so if this is anything like that, I'd be all for it. The fact that it has anthro characters is just a plus. :V


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 21, 2010)

Superscooter143 said:


> No, it's the fact it's an attractive ANIMAL female character = public erection.
> 
> Plus it seems too... cute to just be playing in public. Meh. I might not get it now because it's not an RPG.



Would you prefer vegetable or mineral?


----------



## Barak (Sep 21, 2010)

I SWEAR I HEARD FRENCH IN THAT TRAILER

*Re watch*

Yup

"Salut" and "Nom d'un chien"

French release please ? ;^;


----------



## Kurama0900 (Sep 21, 2010)

Superscooter143 said:


> No, it's the fact it's an attractive ANIMAL female character = public erection.
> 
> *Plus it seems too... cute to just be playing in public.* Meh. I might not get it now because it's not an RPG.



*Clears throat*

Pokemon would like to have a word with you.

Back on subject, though, if it's a good game I'll buy it, but not because it's with furry characters.


----------



## c0ldfire (Oct 10, 2010)

CyberConnect's website has confirmed that "Solatorobo" takes place on the same planet where "Tail Concerto" and "Mamoru-kun" (an aborted game concept reused as a civil defense force mascot) takes place. The game will also involve side-quests that allows the main character, Red Sevarin, to meet up and assist the previous protagonists from previous games.

"Solatorobo" will follow Red's quest to recover a certain McGuffin that will reveal the history behind their world, technology and the origins of giant Eldritch Horror mechanical monstrosities that lay hidden on the surface on the planet below the floating islands.

The entire series is retroactively referred as the "Little Tail Bronx" series.


----------

